

Case dropped against Simon Singh   - chris_j
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8621880.stm

======
shrikant
From the BCA's official statement [[http://www.chiropractic-
uk.co.uk/gfx/uploads/textbox/Singh/B...](http://www.chiropractic-
uk.co.uk/gfx/uploads/textbox/Singh/BCA%20Statement%2015th%20April%202010.pdf)]:

 _[...] the BCA has taken the view that it should withdraw to avoid further
legal costs being incurred by either side._

A realisation that did not strike them until the prospect of an embarassing
loss.

------
ErrantX
I hope the BCA is forced to bear the costs to Singh. I've been following this
story closely and it was setting up to be a real triumph for free reporting
and science etc.

Damn the BCA for chickening out of their drubbing early :(

~~~
Luc
Rather heart-warmingly Google returns dozens of requests from people to
contribute to his defence fund, but he has stated he will bear the costs
himself:

[http://www.senseaboutscience.org.uk/index.php/site/project/3...](http://www.senseaboutscience.org.uk/index.php/site/project/340)

"The reason that I have been able to fight this case is that I have the
financial resources to do so. Three international bestsellers have provided a
very comfortable cushion for trouble indirectly caused by 'Trick or
Treatment?'. If I lose, then it will be a major financial blow, but my wife
and I will be able to cope. Hence, I have asked myself if supporters should
donate money to a more need cause, one that this will also help the cause of
free speech and science journalism. I currently have two suggestions [...]"

~~~
motter
Hopefully the additional attention this case has brought to Simon's work will
translate into an increase in revenue from his books -- furthering the
"cushioning" effect.

------
rmc
If you are interested in more stories of bad science and medicine, then check
out Ben Goldacre's site: <http://www.badscience.net/> He has a book of the
same name.

------
miri
It's not quite as good as rationality winning hard, but still, it's not bad -
and yes, the BCA should bear Singh's costs. And a change to British libel law
would be nice, too.

~~~
andyjenn
Agreed. This chap <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justice_Eady> needs sorting
also...

------
JacobAldridge
If this sort of war against quackery is of interest to you, I recommend the
Australian site 'The Millenium Project' <http://www.ratbags.com/rsoles/>.

Check the site for why it's spelled that way.

------
mantasradzas
IANAL, but wouldn't a win in a court create a precedent that could be used in
similar cases? I am really happy about this turnuot, but the early retreat by
the Chiropractic seems in part like an unfortunate turn of events, overall...

~~~
dagw
Edit: Ignore me, I was wrong.

~~~
tokenadult
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_law#Precedent>

------
ww520
The loser pays the other party's cost in the UK system. How does it work when
it is dropped in the middle of the case?

